# Surf fishing St Simon's



## krazywayne

I am headed down to St.Simon's next weekend and would like any pointers on surf fishing. What tackle should I use, what bait, regulations, or any input is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## erock

Right now your best bet will be whiting. Use a small piece of shrimp or squid on a small hook and cast out just on the otherside of the surf. Whiting have to be atleast 10" to keep but I usually dont put them in the cooler untill they reach 11". Not much meat on a 10 incher. I also heard of some Bull Reds starting to show up. Check with the bait shop at the pier. You should get some good local info there. Good luck.


----------



## zedex

You have to check regs before washing bait. What to use depends on target species. 

I always used lures the glow in the dark or light up. The water is murky so it must be seen. If using plastics, alos use a scent ball or releasing tool.

If using live/dead bait, you have the scent, but it needs to be seen for a more sucessful catch rate.

 Go out at dead low and cast out allow the tide to come in and you will be effectively further out.

When I was there during the summer months, I always surf fished for sharks. Again, the same thing: cast out on dead low and wait.

 Unlike most others who walked back to land, I stayed in the water, about waist deep or so. I had a tail rope when sharking and landing net when fishing. Staying in the water is less stressful for the fish as they don't have to be dragged to the dirt nor dragged as far. Besides, ain't nothing like catching a big'ol shark and having to pull it to you where you stand. Let's just say its entertaining.

 What are your target species?


----------



## zedex

erock said:


> Right now your best bet will be whiting. Use a small piece of shrimp or squid on a small hook and cast out just on the otherside of the surf. Whiting have to be atleast 10" to keep but I usually dont put them in the cooler untill they reach 11". Not much meat on a 10 incher. I also heard of some Bull Reds starting to show up. Check with the bait shop at the pier. You should get some good local info there. Good luck.



 Absolutely agree. Mike, the owner of the tackle shop at the pier is a wealth of knowledge. He knows what is hitting and what ain't at any point in the year. Give him a shout.


----------



## krazywayne

Will do guys, I am just an addicted to fishing angler and decided that St Pattys in Savannah for the Girlfriend to party and St Simons the day before for me to get my fix. I will try to catch something...hopefully catch some to eat maybe, any ideas on what is good to eat?


----------



## zedex

krazywayne said:


> Will do guys, I am just an addicted to fishing angler and decided that St Pattys in Savannah for the Girlfriend to party and St Simons the day before for me to get my fix. I will try to catch something...hopefully catch some to eat maybe, any ideas on what is good to eat?



 See this thread:



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679262


----------



## sea trout

get into some keeper whiting and you'll be eatin good!!!!!!!!!!!
follow what erock said, he's shootin ya straight on how to catch them.
when you get to a local bait shop they should have the premade whiting rigs for sale. get a double hook! whiting will steal one peice of shrimp while you got yer beer turned up, but you'll be ready when he comes to get the second peice of shrimp!!
good luck!!


----------



## krazywayne

Is the whiting good to eat? I have no idea about surf fish species.... I will definitely be having a beer and losing bait! Hopefully I catch a mess of good eats! Would love to show my beachside culinary skills!


----------



## Reel Big-uns

krazywayne said:


> I am headed down to St.Simon's next weekend and would like any pointers on surf fishing. What tackle should I use, what bait, regulations, or any input is appreciated. Thanks in advance


Click link below and start on page 40 for saltwater fishing regulations.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...s/regulations/Georgia_Fishing_Regulations.pdf

Whiting is one of the top sought after fish on the coast besides trout, redfish, flounder & sheephead.
Biggest reasons are they are abundant, delicious, and you can keep all you want, that are of legal length.


----------



## sea trout

whiting r awsome to eat!!!
deep fried or on the grill with veggies and butter wrapped in tinfoil and probly any other way.
they aint huge, 10 to 12 inches is awsome. somtimes you can get some bigger 13+ inchers.
i am the champion at catching the most 9 1/2 whiting in a weekend.
they got to b 10 to keep.


----------



## Mud Minnow

I hear whiting are good to eat. But you better be first in line cause they go fast. Usually they are ready before the rest of the food and I'm drunk grilling burgers and hot dogs while everyone else is pig'n out on whiting fillets fresh out the deep fryer!!


----------



## erock

Fried whiting and cheese grits....


----------



## sea trout

Mud Minnow said:


> I hear whiting are good to eat. But you better be first in line cause they go fast. Usually they are ready before the rest of the food and I'm drunk grilling burgers and hot dogs while everyone else is pig'n out on whiting fillets fresh out the deep fryer!!



spoken by the guy who hold the record for the most 6 1/2 inch whiting in a weekend!!!!!!!
ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

